# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Melanotan 2 Guide

## 956Vette

http://peptide-guide.com/melanotan2.html

*Melanotan II Guide*

*Melanotan 2 Dose:*

Light: .5mg
Common: 1mg
Large: 1.5mg

*Melanotan 2 (MT-II)* is an analog of alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH). Melanotan 2 comes in the form of a freeze dried (lyophilized) peptide in a sterile multi-use vial.


*Melanotan 2* acts on melanocytes to stimulate melanin production. *Melanin* is the body's natural pigment responsible for your tan. 


*Melanocortins* are a family of peptides beginning with the sequence: His-Phe-Arg-Trp. Melanotan peptides bind to and activate melanocortin receptors (MCRs) which influence pigmentation, inflammation, energy homeostasis, appetite and sexual function. MT-2 MCRs: MC1R, MC3R, MC4R and MC5R.

*What does this mean?*  The fair skinned CAN achieve a _natural_ tan with synthetic MSH, Melanotan 2. For people with sun allergies these discoveries are life changing. The best defense against skin cancer is a natural tan developed over time. MT-2 was designed to reduce skin cancer rates and be effective as a sunless tanner.

*Who uses Melanotan 2?*  Athletes and fitness enthusiasts choose MT-2 as a lifestyle product to increase tanning efficacy, the aphrodisiac and appetite suppression. MT-2 was dubbed the Barbie drug and has been highlighted in wired magazine. Synthetic melanocortin use helps to attain a tan with the least amount of exposure to harmful ultraviolet radiation (UVR).

*
Skin types I and II:* Lower skin types on the Fitzpatrick scale are the best candidates for Melanotan 2.


*Treatment:* Melanotan stimulates melanin effectively, in particular those with low skin types.

*Note:* Melanotan is approximately 1,000 times more potent than natural a-MSH and MT-2 has a greater efficacy than M-I.


*Melanotan 2 Peptide:* Melanotan 2 peptides come in 5mg and 10mg sizes. Photograph at left shows a 5mg and 10mg MT-2 peptide as an example. Peptides within photograph were synthesized by the same laboratory, contain no filler and therefore volume reflects content. All peptides and freeze drying processes are not created equal. Current MT-2 industry standard is the 10mg, 2ml vial size. Trending towards lower doses, freshness, safety, travel and other factors are increasing demand for smaller quantities. 

Reconstituted with bacteriostatic water (BW), MT-2 peptide remains potent and preserved. Reconstituting (mixing) your Melanotan 2 peptide is a necessity and will require proper due diligence for results. Nasal sprays, pre-mixed Melanotan 2, pills, oral and loose powder are not often legitimate. There are successful reports of nasal spray experiences, however, they are few and far between as the molecule is larger than the membrane will allow. Enzymes will render the peptide inactive if ingested. 

*Shipping and Handling:*  Melanotan peptides are durable and stable. Highlighted in study, the reconstituted MT-2 was shown to be stable at 37 degrees Celsius (98 degrees Fahrenheit) for at least 28 days. Shipping MT-2, even in summer months, is not a problem. _Do not pay for cold shipping as it is not a premium._ When receiving MT-2 it is recommended to store in the refrigerator. 

*Starting dose:* Your first injection should be a very small dose, for example .25mg (250mcg). See how you react. Goal should be to feel nothing. Dose after dinner, before bed. Any dosing chart stating that you should take a high dose (according to your weight) is outdated and potentially dangerous. 
* 
Loading dose:* Load with 0.5-1mg once a day. People who have used doses in this range generally report getting excellent results. Dont worry if you miss occasional days. It will not make much difference, focus on the cumulative effects. 

*Maintenance dose:* Maintenance is taking doses less frequently than daily to avoid becoming darker than you want. Yes, that will happen. With enough UVR, you will get much darker than you have even been before. A maintenance dose can help prolong super-physiological photo-protection MT-2 delivers. 

*UV Radiation:* Melanotan is a poor sunless tanner. UV (from sun or a tanning bed) light is necessary to develop a tan. Without it, almost nothing happens. In other words, NO UV = NO TAN. Well, user will pigment depending on skin type.... If you have loaded for a full month and then start UV exposure, you (and your friends) will be astounded by how fast you tan and how dark you get. Moreover, it is advisable to keep areas of your skin that ordinarily get exposure covered up with a towel and/or zinc oxide (nose/lips/face) and let less exposed areas develop pigmentation first. Areas of skin that are typically sun-exposed in your day to day life will respond more readily to the effects of the melanotan peptides.

*Fat Loss:* The melanocortin (MC) system is a signaling pathway for leptin and insulin . The MC system is important for control of food intake and body weight. MT-2 treatment results in adipocyte lipolysis. MT-2 increases fatty acid oxidation(FAO) in which the MC5R plays a significant role. MT-2 improves insulin sensitivity through stimulating FAO in skeletal muscle tissue. Reduced food intake from the anorectic response of MT-2 is primarily responsible for weight loss. 

*Watch yourself:* Your tan can sneak up on you. A tan generally sets in 3 days after UV rays. Dose and expose yourself gradually to UVR when tanning. Love your skin.

*Avoid burning:*  You are protected from burning mostly by your tan, not the MT-2 peptide. Therefore, dont overdo the rays at first. Start with only as much UV that you could tolerate without burring before you began Melanotan. It should not take many weeks before you can tolerate hours of strong sun without burning. Truly incredible for those who have never experienced freedom to enjoy the sun.

Continue your regular dosing protocol until you have reached your desired tan and do not want to become darker. Cut injection frequency to once every 2, 3, 4, or even 7 days. Experiment to find the frequency that gives the tan you want.

*Storage:* Store freeze dried and reconstituted peptides in the refrigerator.

*Do you have to inject MT-II?*
Yes. The best, most efficient method of administering Melanotan peptides are subcutaneous (subq) injections. Nasal sprays are inconsistent and inefficient. No detectable levels were observed following oral dosing - pills do not work.

*Note:* There are many things you will need to consider before experimenting with this peptide. Cyclic analogues (MT-II) have a wide range of peripheral effects and systemic control is always going to pose an issue in clinical use. Needless to say, MT-II is not an approved or regulated product. MT-II is legal to buy, possess, etc. Variables such as skin type and individual goals need assessment. Ask for critiques, plans and create a user log during use. Seasoned users are generally more than happy to offer tricks of the trade. 

When you start supplementing a-MSH to tan keep in mind that tanning is literally a side effect. The tanning response is, in reality, a physiological repair mechanism to instant UV damage of the skin cells (epidermis/dermis). Melanocyte stimulating hormone is not going to color your skin, it is going to make your own skin create its own tan and that in turn creates protection. If you are looking to be some bronzed beach God with perfectly uniform and specific color then you are better off to going to mystic tan. Redheads, for example, naturally produce a variant form of melanin that is yellowish-red (pheomelanin). Do not expect a brown tan on a ginger body right away. 
*
Know your skin type:* Knowing your skin type is just one detail which will help create a public user log. There are 10s of thousands of melanotan users worldwide who share the experience. Raise awareness and help others who want to hear success stories, complications and failures. 

*Am I a good candidate for MT-II?*
Melanotan is best suited for the folks with skin types I & II. Prior sun damage, scars, tattoos, freckles, moles, hair color, etc are deciding factors prospective MT-2 users consider. 

*How should I dose MT-II?*
Start out small and build up. A typical starting dose is around .25mg and max dose reaching 1mg. 

*Things to consider:* There is no magic pill or formula. Few dermatologists are familiar with Melanotan. The skin is a large, unpredictable organ. Feel comfortable and confident with MT-II before use. Check out as many before and after photos and user logs as you can. A skin type I individual may have to commit months of dedication before dialing in their desired results, be patient.
*
How soon will I begin to see results?*
You should notice a change in your skin tone after three weeks. If you have freckles, expect them to get darker before your actual skin color changes. 

*Melanotan 2 Report 2007:*
YouTube - Melanotan II report on Campbell Live of TV3, New Zealand - Sept. 2007
*
Side effects of MT-II?*
Possible short-term side effects you should know about, including: nausea, appetite loss, facial flushing and increased libido. These may be noticeable during the first few days of treatment but should taper off.

Dosing an anti-histamine, such as Claritin (Loratadine), works to eliminate sides such as nausea after injecting.

visit for updates: Peptide-Guide.com Melanotan 2

----------


## Walnutz

Great info. I love melanotan and will always use it.

----------

